# Checking in with you all



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey guys. Just checking in to say HI. Thanks for the emails asking me where I have been. They made me feel loved.

I was so stressed out and because my job involves being on the computer 8 hours a day, I had to cut myself off from it. It was just stressing me out more.

Houston and I are doing well. UGH. I still didn't get him certified for pet therapy but hope to work on it soon.

Hope you are all doing well. Of course there are a lot of new people here. Being unplug for a few months leaves you out of the loop.

I hope with things calming down, I at least can check out the forum a few times a week.

eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Rita, glad to hear that you guys are ok! You missed my fall playdate, but I hope that you will be on in the spring for our next one!! We have lots more East Coast Havs! Kisses to Houston.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Laurie. I was thinking about that. Spring sounds good. I still have to work on Houston's uke: I think that is what is keeping me from pet therapy. I won't be able to drive far or Houston will uke: on the patients. LOL I will be banned.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Rita,

Glad you're still in the loop!!! :hug::tea:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Rita, glad things seem like they're getting better. Work stress is so crappy! Glad to see you around again!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Rita!

Hope you feel better soon with all the stress! I also work infront of the PC for the majority of my work day, and I find checking in on this forum releives my stress.. lol.. I wonder how long it will take employers to start blocking havaneseforum.com... hahahaha

ryan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rita,

Glad to see you back!!! I missed you!!:hug::hug: I have not been able to post much, been busy with work and daughter's wedding this year. 

Are you still keeping Houston in a short hair cut?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

you are too funny!!! Yes, I think they might not want Houston coming in to homes and uke: on everyone!! ound:ound: I am telling you, that Cerenia is great, and lasts 24 hours, so you would only have to give it to him once to come to the playdate!!! I am glad you are doing ok!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Hi Rita,
> 
> Glad to see you back!!! I missed you!!:hug::hug: I have not been able to post much, been busy with work and daughter's wedding this year.
> 
> Are you still keeping Houston in a short hair cut?


I will update Houston's picture after he gets beautified this week. It is still short. I don't have time to comb my own hair never mind his. LOL


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurief said:


> you are too funny!!! Yes, I think they might not want Houston coming in to homes and uke: on everyone!! ound:ound: I am telling you, that Cerenia is great, and lasts 24 hours, so you would only have to give it to him once to come to the playdate!!! I am glad you are doing ok!!


Laurie my vet sort of cringed on me mentioning that last time. She seems not to like meds but maybe she can recommend some herbal remedy. I am still laughing thinking about poor Houston getting sick on the way to your house and us pulling over. Then the State Police stopped to see if we were OK. I told the nice trooper we had a case of car sickness but didn't tell him it was Houston uke:

It was all worth it to see Gigi and the other fur babies. The people were great too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Although I do remember Houston being a priss and not going on the grass because it was all wet. I had fun though.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Rita, we have been through that too - thankfully the police seem to understand  I tried all the herbal stuff on Logan and nothing worked except the Cerenia. He only gets it 2x a year, so I dont think it hurts him. 

And the next time Houston will feel more comfortable & join in!! It seems that a lot of the pups are like that on the first visit, then they are in the middle of everything the next time!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Rita. I have missed you and Houston. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks all.


----------

